

Apple new iPad Air Ad and MS Surface during NFL - gdltec
http://ontechies.com/2014/01/12/apple-debuts-new-ipad-air-ad-during-nfl-game-while-microsofts-surface-is-used-in-half-time/

======
natch
Interesting speculation about whether MS could turn back the tide of iPad, but
I would not be surprised if those Surface devices were just there because of
product placement.

~~~
gdltec
True about product placement, very possible. However, Microsoft made lots of
changes to their entire platform and executive line up so I am expecting
nothing but bold changes and interesting stuff coming from them this year- I
guess we'll have to wait and see.

